# Re-installing Plunger in Baler



## retcol (May 11, 2010)

I removed the plunger from my NH S68 baler. The shield that is on the pick up side of the plunger was missing. While I had the plunger out I put different wood bearings on the bottom of the plunger. I also removed the plunger slides to clean behind them and installed new bolts since many had twisted off. Now I can't get the plunger back in the baler. I have adjusted the wood bearings to the minimum but still no luck. Any suggestions as to what I can do to get the plunger back in the baler?


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

If you took off the guide bar that the plunger rides on did you get back in the same spot? It is designed to adjust up and down slightly. Did you replace the bearings that ride on that guide bar or any of the other bearings? If you did you should back them off to get the plunger in and then start your adjustment from there. This can be a real PAIN since they are very hard to get at but if you start with the guide bar and those bearings then set the side to side to get the knife clearance correct (I beleave my 278 & 316 NH call for .015"). The New Holland operators manual is very good for these adjustments.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Haymike56 said:


> If you took off the guide bar that the plunger rides on did you get back in the same spot? It is designed to adjust up and down slightly. Did you replace the bearings that ride on that guide bar or any of the other bearings? If you did you should back them off to get the plunger in and then start your adjustment from there. This can be a real PAIN since they are very hard to get at but if you start with the guide bar and those bearings then set the side to side to get the knife clearance correct (I beleave my 278 & 316 NH call for .015"). The New Holland operators manual is very good for these adjustments.


I believe he said it was a S68 and not an S69. The S69 has the bearings on the plunger, the S68 rides on the wood slides. Your plunger slides must be flat and even for the plunger to go in. Also the plunger must be nearly perfectly square with the chamber, up and down as well as side to side to get it in. Can you tell where the hang up is at? Won't clear the new wood slides or some place else.?? If there is an adjustment for wear on the wood slides, back them clear off to allow a much room as possible for the plunger. The do your adjusting after the plunger is hooked up and in operating position. Hope this helps - good luck.


----------



## retcol (May 11, 2010)

I backed off the adjustment completely on the plunger slides but I still can't get the plunger in the chamber. I also made sure the plunger wood bearings were completely down to the angle irons on the plunger.


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

Kind of an obvious one, but did you make sure that the hay dogs are out of the way?


----------



## retcol (May 11, 2010)

Definitely. I did that before I took the plunger out.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Any idea what the plunger or where the plunger is hitting at that is keeping it from going in?


----------



## retcol (May 11, 2010)

By looking at the end view when I slide it into the chamber it appears to be too high and I can't tell if it is also too wide.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

I take it the plunger goes in till it contacts the wood slides, then hangs up. First I would make sure the plunger is parallel with the bale chamber. Try prying up on the back just a little to lower the front top edge. Did you get the right size wood slides? Is it possible they are to thick to let the plunger slide in?

If all else fails call 1-800-546-6565 and ask for Dean Albright. This is Lindeman Tractor, Inc. and Dean knows more about the small square balers than anybody around. Been working on them for close to 40 years. No grantee he can help but he has got my tail out of a crack several times.


----------



## retcol (May 11, 2010)

Thank you for recommending Dean. I talked wih him and he is very knowledgeable about the balers. He suggested I try or check various things,however, I still havent had any luck replacing the plunger.


----------



## chief-fan (Aug 27, 2009)

Dean definitely knows his way around the small square balers. Mzy be a lot of work but are the bolts that hold the wood slide in anchored to the wood slides or can the be removed. If they can be removed, take the wood slides, or wood wear strips out. Put the plunger in where it should be for operating. Pry and block the plunger up with wedges front and back. Try sliding a slide between the plunger and bottom of the bale chamber. If it goes, something else is stopping the plunger from sliding. in. If it don't go, the wood is probably to think. May have drawn some moisture and swelled or ? ? ? Take it to a wood shop that has a drum sander and have them sand off 1/32" at a time till they will slide in snug. At that point you should be bale to install them and replace the plunger. I know it is a lot of work but nothing else has worked so far. I have the S69 with the rollers on the plunger. When I replaced the rollers a couple years go I had the plunger in and out a dozen time till I got the rollers adjusted. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## retcol (May 11, 2010)

The plunger is in the baler. I took the baler and plunger to a guy that works on my old Farmall tractors. While he was lifting on the back of the plunger I used a cable puller to pull the plunger into the chamber. It took a long time and I was hoping that I wouldn't have to take it back out because the fit was really tight. We then bolted the plunger arm to the crank.We hooked the tractor up to the PTO and the clutch just slipped. We then backed the flywheel off as far as possible and tried it again. It finally went. We just let the baler run for awhile to try and get it to run smooth. We tied a few knots with the knotters and they seem to work OK. We will find out next month if the baler works Thanks again for all the advice.


----------

